

Supreme Court Has Ruled; Now Games Have a Duty - vegashacker
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/29/arts/video-games/what-supreme-court-ruling-on-video-games-means.html?hp

======
aorshan
I absolutely agree with this. Video Games are certainly as much of an art form
as literature or film. The stuff about banning the sale of games to minors is
somewhat useless as the ESRB(although it has many of its own issues) rates
games and any game declared to be too graphic gets an M rating and can only be
bought by an 1y year old or older.

